# Best bow for my 8 year old?



## Aaron Ploss

Also need one for my 6 year old any help. 8 year old is a lefty also.:lol:


----------



## KEN-813

Mathews Mission Menace, 17 to 30 in draw length, rotating draw module, no press needed. I have gotten the bow down to 11 pounds in draw weight, and will max out @ approx 45 lbs.
Retail is approx $245-ish, Way worth it! one of the best kids / youth/ womens/ beginners bows I have set up and sold. and I think I have at this point set them all up


----------



## SFritr

Diamond Razors Edge draw weight from 28-60# length up to 29in. Loaded for around 350. Kid will be able to use it until he passes it down. Very smooth, and fast over 300 at 29in. Just bought one for my ten year old and he started at 28lbs and is now up to 40


----------



## harpo1

(Not referring specifically to you Aaron P.) First off, it's always great to hear about people spending time with their kids. Too many kids are left at home to entertain themselves by whatever means they can. They grow up too fast as it is so take every chance you can to be involved in their lives and have them involved in your life as well.

Aaron, my guess is that they're just a little small yet to pull enough weight for hunting. Just my opinion, but I wouldn't worry so much about getting the "best" bow for your kids at their ages. Save yourself some money and just find something basic they can play around with on targets. Once they're ready to hunt, then look into a better bow set-up that they can hunt with. For now, I would focus more on all the other fundamentals of hunting (scouting, stand placement, deer sign, etc...). Take them with you into the woods as you prepare your stands. If you don't have one, maybe check into a nice 2-person ladder stand that your boys can set along side you and watch and learn while you hunt.


----------



## Jay88118

I purchased a genesis bow for my son from Cabelas as he wanted to target practice with me. Received a bunch of grief from other sporting goods shops about my son being to young to hunt. (He was 8 or 9) It took all I could to inform them that all he was going to be doing was target practicing, that I understand that he cannot hunt with a bow shooting under 30 lbs draw weight. I do not know how much time we spent together in the yard target shooting. He thought he was one of the boys. Purchase your son a decent bow and then resell it on Ebay or give it to your younger son. Just my opinion.


----------



## SFritr

What, in your opinions then, is the minimum poundage for hunting deer etc? My son is pulling 40 and took a nice size doe, didn't go very far either. Shot placement is key though on low pundage IMO


----------



## Matt V

I started my son out with a Browning Micro Midas when he was 8. This year I bought him a Bear "The Truth 2". This bow was 20 fps faster than the Browning set at the same weight. He just shot his first deer with it at 13 yard's. At 32 pound's he got a complete pass thru. My youngest son is also 8 and is now shooting the Browning at 22 #'s. He can pull it back pretty easily and is not that big for his age. Any of the new youth bow's are a lot better than what was available 10 - 15 year's ago.


----------



## harpo1

SFritr said:


> What, in your opinions then, is the minimum poundage for hunting deer etc? My son is pulling 40 and took a nice size doe, didn't go very far either. Shot placement is key though on low pundage IMO


I'm not claiming to know the minimum poundage for hunting deer. Your opinion is that shot placement is key for low "pundage" bows and I would agree with you 100%, but would add that it's probably key regardless of what poundage you shoot. Shot placement is another great thing to add to the list of things I stated in my previous post to teach the boys (or girls) when first staring out. I'm just saying that my opinion would be to pick up something used for the boys to shoot and hone their skills with.

BTW: Congrats to your son on his hunt.


----------



## onebadmutt

40lbs will do it.I know alot of adults that hunt with 50lbs.I would look on archery talk they have a women and youth section.That being said, one of my sons is shooting a parer buckshot, and my wife is shooting a parker sidekick.Both are kinda like the edge as in no bow press needed to change draw length and you can upgrade the limbs to different lbs. for like $50.My 5yr old is shooting a diamond nuclear ice.


----------



## shawnfire

i bought my 10 yr old a menace he will be able to shot it for many years, it is a smooth, the draw length adjustment on it is real nice it will grow with him and once he out grows it he can buy his own hahahaha


----------



## Non Typical

Parker has the grow up with Parker program, that you buy one and just change the limbs and strings for a small fee. Darton is our home grown bow company that makes an excellent bow, much like the genesis but a lot less money. Darton offers 3 different youth bows. You might want to look at there website.


----------



## G String

I agree with Nontypical, darton has a great line up of bows with three great youth bows the Ranger I, II, and III.


----------



## dead short

shawnfire said:


> i bought my 10 yr old a menace he will be able to shot it for many years, it is a smooth, the draw length adjustment on it is real nice it will grow with him and once he out grows it he can buy his own hahahaha


 
Also bought the Mission Menace. there is alot of adjustability in that bow. We almost bought the Parker but with the "grow up" program you have to keep buying limb replacements - similar to the Browning and others. With this one you just keep adjusting it. When he's too big - he can buy his own. Bow set up with 6 carbon arrows/heads, 3 pin fiber optic sights and a whisker biscuit - a little shy of 400.


----------



## Gillslayer

I recommend the Genesis. I bought the mini-Genesis for my daughter. She is 5. Draw length is adjustable, and weight goes from 6 to 18 pounds. Great little bow.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Gillslayer said:


> I recommend the Genesis. I bought the mini-Genesis for my daughter. She is 5. Draw length is adjustable, and weight goes from 6 to 18 pounds. Great little bow.


That's a great picture! I love the pink bow and pink arm guard. I think the arrows might be an 1/8" to a 1/4" long though? :lol:


----------

